# The US Economy in One Clean Diagram



## Rustin (27 August 2010)

_"The US economy is heading for a double dip recession, entailing inflation and high interest rates. Obama will get the blame and a conservative government will be voted in to get medievil (read austere) on the populace. The short term may see deflation, but the mid and longer term are all about inflation."_

This is the summary of a flow-chart diagram I have posted on my blog *www[dot]rustin[dot]co*

Diagrams are clear and make it easy to isolate specific assumptions for debate.

I'd love to hear what you all have to say about my diagram of the US economy.

Rustin


----------



## greggles (23 March 2019)

The yield spread between three-month and 10-year Treasuries fell below zero on Friday for the first time in more than a decade.







The 460 point DJIA sell off overnight would seem to suggest that there is a lot of confidence in this economic indicator and the chance of a US recession in the near term has increased in the eyes of the market.

*Inverted Yield Curve Reminds Investors That Cycles End*


----------



## MrChow (26 March 2019)

Everytime in the past 50 years when the 10 year - 3 month has inverted there's been a recession within 18 months.

7 out of 7 times.


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 March 2019)

MrChow said:


> Everytime in the past 50 years when the 10 year - 3 month has inverted there's been a recession within 18 months.
> 
> 7 out of 7 times.



I would like to see some graphical evidence please.


----------

